# 2009 Field shoots



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, hot off the press, so ..... don't trust it's accurate to a T yet... :chortle:

Here are the shoots as scheduled, according to the MAA... :thumb: :archer:

(please note - it will take me several posts to get em all posted..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

next....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

next...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

next......


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

next.......


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

almost..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

finally.... :lol:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

DCWC 2009 Schedule (as per Jarlicker)

Durham County Wildlife Club
A Complete Shooting Complex
Skeet, Clays, Trap, Pistol, Archery & Fishing
3616 Hopson Road
Morrisville, NC 27560
www.dcwc.net
Joe Rozmus, Archery Chairman (919)606-5692

2009 Outdoor Archery Schedule


Indoor Archery –
Tuesday Evenings 7pm – 8:30pm
January 13, 20, 27
February 3, 10, 17, 24
March 4, 11, 18, 25

Archery Fun Shoots 11am – 2pm
April 26
May 16
June 27
July 25
August 8

American 600 Target Rounds 11:00 /
Early morning Field Archery 8:30am
September 12, 26
October 10, 24

Thursday Evening Field Archery - 5:30pm
April 2, 9, 16, 23, 30
May 7, 14, 21, 28
June 4, 11, 18, 25
July 2, 9, 16, 30
August 6, 13, 20, 27

Field Archery Tournaments - 10am start
March 28 – 28 Field
April 18 – 14 Field / 14 Hunter
May 2 & 3 two day Field Archery Extravaganza - see information below
June 20 - 28 Field
August 15 – 14 Field / 14 Hunter



Mark your calendars for May 2& 3, we will be hosting the very first DCWC Field Archery Extravaganza Fun Shoot
This will be DCWC’s big event for 2009. We are planning an all out Archery event that weekend.
DCWC Archery will be in full glory. Open all at one time. We will have available 14 Field face targets, 14 Hunter face targets, 14 Animal Round targets, 14 target V- Formation, 90 meter and 70 meter target round targets and some known yardage 3D animals thrown into the mix.
It will be open all day, all weekend. Shoot till ya cant stand it any more kind of Archery fun. People will be camping out, hanging out, talking smack, giving lessons and just having a good time.
It will be fun for the entire family, which includes friends, wantabees, newbies and experienced archers alike. Shoot just for the fun of it, keep score if you like.
Turn in your cards only if you want the world to know how awesome you truly are.

$10.00 per adult, $5.00 for kids per day all day long


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The recently published schedule for MAA field shoots is now here... 

MAA Schedule of field shoots


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

*Massachusetts Field Archery Outdoor Schedule*

Can be found at http://mfaa-archery.org/indoors/schedules/INDOOR.pdf


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The update NCFAA Schedule is not on line at http://www.ncfaa-archery.org/


----------



## stevegabriel (Apr 18, 2007)

*Cos Cob Archers apr26 2009*

Hi All,
Cos Cob archers will be hosting a 28 target shoot on Sunday 4/26/2009.

Cos Cob archers
205 Bible street
Cos Cob, Connecticut 06807

Contact: Steve Gabriel 914-309-7137


----------



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

*UPDATE - OSAA State Field Championship Trosper Archery July 18 OR July 19*

OSAA State Field Championship 
Saturday, July 18 OR Sunday, July 19
( shoot either day, all in one day )

Trosper Archery Club - Oklahoma City, OK

14-Field, 14-Hunter, 14-Animal 

7:30am Books open
8:00am Announcements
8:30am Shotgun start


If you have questions, please call Sid Read 405-570-8024.

http://www.trosperarchery.com


----------

